# [SOLVED] Static and Distortion on Monitor.



## JKDMind (Mar 9, 2010)

It's really hard to describe what it looks like, but I will attempt to say that it looks like Static Lines that distort everything, yet when I take a screen shot there is nothing to be seen, once the monitor returns to normal. You can definitely notice them around the edges of the windows of programs like firefox, or yahoo, or even when you press the start menu. It's also noticeable around the edges of the monitor itself, such as the task bar and the blue bar of mozilla when maximized. They appear out of no where, off and on.They come in little and minor, barely visible, and then it gets worse and worse until the screen itself starts to some what move by the sheer number of these lines. 

They will eventually decrease in number and die off within 30-45 seconds. But they come again and again, sometimes they reappear in minutes. Sometimes not. But either way I have tried to see if my graphic card is secure in my motherboard, and it is. As well as the connectors, everything is tightly secure... Everything.

This happened right after I booted my computer up from taking out one of my memory sticks that was causing my system to double boot, but sure enough - I eliminate one problem, and I gained another. I did however accidentally forgot that my sata wire has a metal release feature at the base of the wire and that I failed to hold down the release clamp, while removing it from the motherboards sata connector/socket. 

I have 5 sata connectors/sockets on my motherboard. Well since I failed to hold down the release clamp, one of my sata connector/socket on my motherboard, well lets just say I pulled the orange socket frame off by accident and exposed 6-8 thin metal prong that look like small knives. It took a lot of dexterity, but I manage to get the orange sata frame to line up with the 6-8 prongs and inserted it back onto the motherboard. Course once I was done everything worked fine. 

Except for the static lines I am now seeing on my monitor, which by the way is a Gateway HD2201 Part Number 7010975R. I hope that I did not damage my motherboard by this incident to the point it might be effecting my graphics card, and essentially my monitor as well. But like I said this happened right after I removed my stick of memory out of my motherboard to stop my computer from double booting. 

Also is it ok, if a couple unused end wires from the PSU is touching the inside of the case, or will this cause unwanted electrical discharge and I should make sure that not one single PSU wire is touching the inside of my case? Thank You. This is giving me a really really thorough headache. Please save me! Thank You. Thank You. Thank You!

One more thing I forgot to mention. I believe I made an other fatal error, which is when I was working on my computer. I failed to disconnect the VGA connector off of my graphics card, while I was removing the stick of memory and my monitor was in standby mode and was still plugged into my surge protector to give it power. I made sure I touched the computer case often to release any lingering static charge while removing the stick. Even so, I hope I didn't do damage to my monitor by failing to disconnect the VGA connector from the graphics card that was still connected to my standby mode monitor. I made some bad boo boos. Bad bad bad!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Static and Distortion on Monitor.*

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## JKDMind (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Static and Distortion on Monitor.*

Model: Gateway/ClientPro E4620D (S)

Motherboard: ECS Q35T-GB vPro(Q35T BTX w/VPRO - 4006237R) 
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo(2.33Ghz, Model: Conroe/E6550). 
Memory/RAM: 2GB(Two Corsair XMS2 PC6400 - CM2X1024-6400. Corsair = DUAL CHANNEL). 
GPU: Nvidia GeForce 8400 GS by Galaxy (has latest drivers). 
PSU: Corsair 650-TX(650 watt, 52A on +12V)


----------



## JKDMind (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Static and Distortion on Monitor.*

No need for the help anymore. I know finally what the problem was, and because of this, I have learned more about graphics cards than I did before. Well, as you well know. I own a Nvidia GeForce 8400 GS by who? Galaxy. That's right, I had to uninstall my drivers and get the drivers from Galaxy's website. You see, since it was an Nvidia card. I assumed that I can just go to Nvidia.com and just get the driver that has 8400 GS as one of it's support models. So my guess it's for the 8400 GS that is made by Nvidia... ALONE. Because there are many different version of 8400, as well as any other model of Nvidia cards. 

Such as Galaxy, PNY, Gigabyte, Asus etc. So now I realize that a 8400 GS made by Galaxy, isn't going to operate the same as a 8400 GS from a different manufacturer. Because ever since I downloaded the latest drivers from Nvidia.com, the performance of my card wasn't as good. Which absolutely boggled my mind that how can a more recent driver make it run worse? That's ridiculous! 

But I found out it was my GPU, because I took it out and ran my monitor off the integrated onboard(intel family chipset,256mb), to see if it is indeed the motherboard,monitor, or GPU and for the fact I did not encounter any problems, I concluded that the monitor and the motherboard was fine. It was the GPU. At first I flat out told myself that it is failing, and I should just mail it in for a new one since I have a 2 year warranty. But I got curious and told myself... Maybe if I just install the drivers with the cd it comes with, and do one more test to see if it is the GPU is failing, or I just need a better driver.

So I installed the "old" drivers and I could run any video program and got nothing. No lines. I was very happy. I went into the Nvidia control panel and clicked on system information. It has a feature inside that lets you click check now for latest drivers. I clicked it, but what was REALLY interesting is that it told me the latest driver, BUT it also stated that it was not for my particular system and that I should go to the MANUFACTURES website. Which indeed, Galaxy was that. So I looked at my current driver number since I was running off Galaxy's drivers now and went to the website.

They had a newer version that fit the numbers with mine. Which I found weird at first when I went to Nvidia's website in the past, because their driver for 8series is 192.xxx. Mine was only 170.xxx, and Galaxy had 171.xx that was added to their site rather recently. So it all made sense now, and I got the latest drivers from Galaxy and not Nvidia's website. Ever since then I have not seen a single problem and whats best is my games run better now. 

Also the control panel layout for 3D manager is completely different with Galaxy's driver, as supposed to Nvidia's drivers. So Nvidia's drivers were giving me 3D manager options, that my card didn't even support. I feel accomplished as well as happy that indeed my card was not failing. I just made a simple error in installing the wrong drivers. GO ME! YAY!

SOLVED!


----------



## JKDMind (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Static and Distortion on Monitor.*

Mmm actually I was wrong. Apparently Nvidia JUST came out with a new driver, because the driver I was on had fan speed issues, and the new driver has reports of certain games getting a performance boost. Well that last driver almost killed my GPU! lol

I now realize that when it said that system update does not support the system drivers for your system. It means that my drivers are old and that I need a newer driver to support the System update feature that I installed onto my nvidia conrol panel. LOL. I forgot I got this thing and that it doesn't normally come with the Nvidia control panel. Welp. Time to update.


----------



## JKDMind (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Static and Distortion on Monitor.*

Either way, SOLVED!


----------

